# item shock



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

I've lost about 30 pounds since July, via serious calorie-counting, portion control, item trade-offs and walking. Today's shocker: a small Wendy's frosty is 285 calories. How's that? I've always compared them mentally to my childhood favorite fudgesicles. A small cone at McD's is only 170. A WONDERFUL pineapple-coconut frozen fruit bar from Aldi's is 120. This certainly makes a difference to me. That frosty cost me a banana for after supper tonight. OOPS, sorry about the weird title. It was supposed to be "item shock". I can edit in here, but not the title.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I saw that title and wondered. Read your post, and corrected it for you.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks, Angie. IS there a way to do this oneself? Hope your correction prompts some readers.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, those little bit of extra calories add up and stall your progress. I know I carefully read calorie amounts for everything these days and it certainly can be a shock sometimes!

Congrats on your 30 pound weight loss!  I'm working on it myself - somedays are really hard, but I'm making slow progress...


----------

